

Housecleaning, Then Dinner? Silicon Valley Perks Come Home - dmor
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/20/us/in-silicon-valley-perks-now-begin-at-home.html?pagewanted=all

======
greenyoda
It's nicer to have a job where you don't have to work so many hours that
there's no time to clean your own house or make your own dinner.

These perks seem like a way to continue to grab extra hours from employees
lives while making it seem a little less odious. And that's why they're not
just giving their employees the value of the perks as cash -- which would be
simpler for the employer and much move valuable to the employee, since they
could spend it on something they might actually need.

~~~
ramirez60
Really? If the equivalent cash is being paid as the cleaning service costs
you'd rather pocket it than just not be bothered to clean? I think I'd be
happy to spend that money on cleaning and it's probably cheaper with write-
offs for the company to get the cleaning than give you that salary. The
article made it sound like this just gave employees more time to do things
they actually enjoyed like spending time with their kids versus cleaning their
house.

